# Jimmy V Classic Thread (Ill vs Prov, Tex vs Ari)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Game 1:







vs.








6:00 PM CT on ESPN

Game Preview

*Dickie V's Preview:*
The first game of Tuesday's exciting doubleheader features a Big Ten-Big East showdown. Big Ten member Illinois takes on Providence, a dangerous sleeper team led by junior forward *Ryan Gomes* (a solid scorer and rebounder). 

Coach Bruce Weber's Illini feature the outstanding backcourt of *Dee Brown* and *Deron Williams*. You know that Brown will be hungry after he struggled on national TV against North Carolina in the ACC-Big Ten Challenge. 

The Friars are one of the most underrated teams in America. This should be the best team coach Timmy Welsh has had in his six years on the Providence sidelines. Connecticut, Syracuse, Pittsburgh and Notre Dame get a lot of hype in the Big East, but let me tell you, the Friars can flat-out play, baby! 


Game 2:







vs.









Game Preview

The second game pits Arizona and Texas -- and it has the makings of something special. Texas may be the best team in America, even without T.J. Ford (who departed for the NBA). Coach Rick Barnes can go two deep at every position, plus he has size inside. 

Sydmill Harris and Brandon Mouton give the Longhorns scoring punch. Defensive stopper Royal Ivey, who is from Queens, will have a homecoming at the Garden (he started his high-school career in New York City but finished at Blair Academy in New Jersey). Inside, James Thomas, Brad Buckman and Brian Boddicker can play with the best. 

Providence is one of the most underrated teams in America. 
Arizona lacks depth due to the loss of big man Isaiah Fox to a knee injury. But the Wildcats have a starting five that can play with anyone in America -- they are flat-out sensational. 

*Mustafa Shakur* is one of the nation's premier diaper dandies. Channing Frye is outstanding in the post. *Andre Iguodala* is exciting when he flies through the air and throws down his dunks. 

Texas and Arizona had a classic confrontation last season, when both teams were in the top 10. The Wildcats prevailed 73-70 in Tucson as Salim Stoudamire led a balanced Arizona attack with 14 points. Thomas had 20 points and 12 rebounds to lead the Longhorns. 

It should be an exciting night at Madison Square Garden. The biggest winners of all will be those battling cancer, as dollars will be raised to help find a cure for that dreaded disease. Remember, you can help the cause by calling 1-800-4-JIMMY-V. Make a donation, because you may be helping save the life of someone you love. 

Dickie V's Article

This thread is for play by play or whatever you want to talk about this double-header tonight.. Should be fun..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like Illinois in a close one. The Donnie McGrath-Deron Williams match-up will be nice. 

I also think Texas might blow the doors off Arizona because they just have so much interior muscle to throw at the Wildcats.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Hassan Adams is killer!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i like the illinois providence matchup and think it should be a pretty good game. illinois should win a clsoe one.

i really think arizona will have a lot of trouble with texas. i doubt shakur has ever played against a defender as good as ivey(who is one of the best in the country) and texas goes 5 deep in the post. frye is the only real post guy arizona has and i expect him to get banged around a lot. i expect texas to win by at least 10.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Donnie McGrath = God


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Donnie McGrath = God


I love that kid. 

Sheiku Kabba isn't that good. He is not playing well. Two TO's already.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow it was an ugly start for a while.. 10-0 Illinois 14:25 left.. Augustine with 6 early pts.. Deron playing great yet again


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Texas will blow out Arizona


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally a basket for the Friars. Gomes has had a few shots rim out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugly Ugly Ugly game.. Droughts and turnovers galore :laugh: .. On the good side, Illinois up 16-11 with 6 min left in 1st half


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Providence making a run now.

20-15 with Rob Sanders on the line.

Donnie McGrath was sitting for way too long.

20-16 Illini now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If anyone still thinks that Dee Brown is the best player on Illinois, they need to really watch how great Deron Williams is.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> If anyone still thinks that Dee Brown is the best player on Illinois, they need to really watch how great Deron Williams is.


Exactly.. Even though he isnt scoring tonight he's getting his assists, steals, and boards


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly.. Even though he isnt scoring tonight he's getting his assists, steals, and boards


Deron Williams defense is the main reason why Providence looks so bad on offense. He has locked up my man McGrath and Sheiku Kabba is just turning the ball over quite regularly. 

:dead: Get it together Sheiku, you're a damn senior.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Illinois:* 30 - *Providence:* 24 @ Halftime

Leading Scorers:

Illinois: James Augustine with 10 pts on 5/6 shooting
Providence: Ryan Gomes with 7 pts on 2/6 shooting

Pretty ugly half even though Illinois shot 15/29


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh no.. Providence took the lead.. 37-35.. That zone has shut down Deron and Dee


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now people can see why I am so high on Providence. 

Gomes and McGrath. Those two guys are special.

How about those Providence Cheerleaders? OMG. I should have gone there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

45-37 Providence with 11 minutes and change left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Say Hello to your new Chicago Bulls.. Illinois :upset:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm very unimpressed by the gameplan of the Illini. 

They knew the zone was coming, yet Weber goes out there with the big lineup and no legit shooters. 

The team is really missing a guy like Harrington from last year. I thought that guy would be McBride, but he hasn't had much of a chance to do anything. 

If Illinois wins this game, they'll have started to swing the ball and get some open looks from outside.

They haven't been able to do this so far....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gomes is killing Illinois on the glass. Can't keep him off the backboards. 

55-43 with 6:29 left.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

26 pt turnaround for Providence.. Great game for them.. Fair enough.. Downright F'n Pathetic for my Illini.. 

Not impressed.. Not a top 25 team.. THis is sad! :sigh:

*NO ENERGY* for Illinois..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why don't the Illini just walk off the damn court?

Can't even _catch_ a ****ing basketball, let alone get one single rebound.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

At least they didnt show 2 Illinois losses :laugh:

Oh my.. Make these kids walk all the way back to Champaign


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Once they got the human turnover machine aka Sheiku Kabba, the Friars were able to work a great two man game between McGrath and Gomes. They are two of my favorite college players.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rob Sanders with the jam. Hello.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice showboating.. 

Walk home Dee, Walk home Deron, Walk home Bruce... Walk home Bench!!!

Take a plane Augie :upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks like it is time for me to whipe out my Donnie McGrath avatar. 

Go Friars.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So how good is Rhode Island?

They served Providence with their only loss. And the Rams only loss was a close game at Syracuse, so a very respectable loss.

Are the Rams a tournament team?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> So how good is Rhode Island?
> 
> They served Providence with their only loss. And the Rams only loss was a close game at Syracuse, so a very respectable loss.
> ...


The Rams also lost to Lubbock Christian. I think them beating Providence is also a by-product of the Friars not going into their house to play a game in over 20 years.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

yeah, illinois got the **** kicked out of them... however, not making excuses, just possible explanations... providence is to NY as Illinois is to Chicago... that was not neutral site... however, it wouldnt have mattered anyway, they woulda kicked our *** anyway


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man this speech is as depressing as the Illinois game


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Man this speech is as depressing as the Illinois game


I've seen that speech tons of times, and it still moves me.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I love that speech.

I think it <strike>might be</strike> *is* the most memorable, inspirational speech in sports history.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> yeah, illinois got the **** kicked out of them... however, not making excuses, just possible explanations... providence is to NY as Illinois is to Chicago... that was not neutral site... however, it wouldnt have mattered anyway, they woulda kicked our *** anyway



Not a neutal site. :boohoo: First of all the Garden is usually half full for basketball games that aren't the Knicks and the Big East Tournament. 

And Providence isn't that close to New York it's a bit of a drive. Illinois just got beat, just like Arkansas got beat in Chicago.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> The Rams also lost to Lubbock Christian. I think them beating Providence is also a by-product of the Friars not going into their house to play a game in over 20 years.



My intial thread was going to be - "So how good is Lubbock Christian". I was sure that Rhode Island had lost to them, but when I went to Yahoo to verify this, I noted that the game was not there, so I assumed that LC had beat someone else.

Anyway, now that I know I was not imagining the LC loss, maybe Rhode Island is not so good, and the SU win was still crappy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Bradley lost to Lubbock Christian too. I was very pissed about that.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I love that speech.
> 
> I think it <strike>might be</strike> *is* the most memorable, inspirational speech in sports history.


Agreed. :yes: 

Jimmy V :usa:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I dig Providence's uni's.

Also, McGrath and Gomes are freaking studly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona is looking good so far.

What a dunk by Igoudala.  

Hassan Adams with 10 points already.

14-5.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Iggy can jump a little.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

http://mb1.theinsiders.com/fillinoisinsiderfrm1

Wow. Illini fans are calling for Weber's head already.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I didn't lie on the Big Ten board when I said Illini fans are some of the worst in the Big Ten. They don't respect their opponents unless they have a big name like Duke, Kansas or UNC. Providence has been to the Final Four as many times as Illinois has.

Why they don't respect Providence when they got their butts handed to them I will never know? 

It goes back to the point of their team didn't win, but our team lost it. :boohoo: to those Illini fans, not the classy ones like Brian34Cook.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

72-54 Arizona over Texas with 7:59 left in the game. 

I was so wrong about Texas. This is exactly why you shouldn't play a bunch of scrub teams at home to start the year, because you can't tell how your team is. With no PG to get them in their offense against quality competition, foul trouble has been rendered moot. 

I should have known Texas would be overrated, because Digger Phelps picked them to win the title and Digger is always wrong.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

whose dunk was better?? sanders or adams????


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Well Bradley lost to Lubbock Christian too. I was very pissed about that.


Ouch, Messiah. Lubbock Christian? 

How about that AZ alley-oop, Shakur to Iguodala in the first half. Awesome finish!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Looks like it is time for me to whipe out my Donnie McGrath avatar.
> 
> Go Friars.


Hmmmm ..... I could be wrong but that avatar does not look like Donnie McGrath.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I didn't think the Sanders finish could be topped tonight..........and then a little later Iguodala comes flying in from the upper stratosphere and absolutely pulverizes the 'oop. Both were awesome, and Hassan did some skywalking too, but my vote goes to Iggy. Damn that guy's got some serious athleticism and just about the perfect basketball body.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 72-54 Arizona over Texas with 7:59 left in the game.
> 
> I was so wrong about Texas. This is exactly why you shouldn't play a bunch of scrub teams at home to start the year, because you can't tell how your team is. With no PG to get them in their offense against quality competition, foul trouble has been rendered moot.
> ...


To me, Texas is that classic team with a lot of talent, but talent that's spread out too evenly. 

There isn't that go-to guy that's going to elevate the play of everyone around him.

Too many players need shots and minutes, and nobody gets in a rythym. 

This is a solid team, but not a top 5 team. 

Arizona on the other hand...I hope they can stay healthy. They would be fun to watch come tourney time.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 72-54 Arizona over Texas with 7:59 left in the game.
> 
> I was so wrong about Texas. This is exactly why you shouldn't play a bunch of scrub teams at home to start the year, because you can't tell how your team is. With no PG to get them in their offense against quality competition, foul trouble has been rendered moot.
> ...


i wouldn't call texas overrated at all(though i am a texas fan so that could be expected). arizona played great and texas couldn't make shots. even a great team can't win many games when they shoot 36% against another top 10 team. i really liked what i saw from ivey though. i thought he did a very good job at pg until the shots really stopped falling(first 10-15 minutes of the 2nd half). and when texas made the comeback in the last 5 minutes, it wasn't because they were shooting any better, it was because they were getting a lot of offensive rebounds.

really, i think texas should be fine. they won't shoot 36% most of the time and they still only ended up losing by 8(i think) to a very good team when they do shoot that bad. either mouton are ivey is going to have to take on the role of being the go to guy or they are just going to have to rely on the hot guy that night. but i don't see that as being a huge problem.

at the same time, arizona still looks very good without fox. i thought they would get tired(and maybe they will when it comes tournament time with all the games in such a short period of time), but the only problem for them will be foul trouble. and they have good enough athletes up front to make up for lack of size.

hopefully there will be a rematch somewhere down the road(elite 8 or final four maybe).


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Texas will blow out Arizona


Or not.

I guess me putting Texas #1 was overrating them too...I still think they're the best in the Big 12 though


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

texas top perimeter guys:

mouton 3-16(0-5 on 3s)
harris 3-12(2-6)
ivey 3-15(0-1)
taylor 4-11(4-10)

that it the reason texas lost the game(not taking away from arizona. they did what they had to and made their shots). i really think ivey showed that he can be a good pg this game. 8 points, 11 assists, 7 rebounds, 5 steals, 4 turnovers. that's not bad except for his shooting.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Did TJ EVER take 15 or more shots??


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Did TJ EVER take 15 or more shots??


yeah. actually last year he took 15 shots about every 3rd game(10 times in 33 total games). and you know how many times he got 11+ assists? only 4. i think ivey is doing a very good job at pg.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah. actually last year he took 15 shots about every 3rd game(10 times in 33 total games). and you know how many times he got 11+ assists? only 4. i think ivey is doing a very good job at pg.


I think he's doing good too. Much better than I said at the beginning of the year...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stop making excuses. Everyone seems to like to do that.

Texas got flat out beat. It's okay to say so. It doesn't make you any less of a fan.

All of this "if" stuff. If my cheeks were higher I would be a male model. If isn't what happened.


Don't try to explain the loss. You lost. 

What I saw was a team that beat up on Sam Houston State, Wofford, Centenary and Brown and when they finally played a team with quality high D-I players, without a capable PG to direct the offense they struggled to get into their offense.

That is not to say they will never get in their offense or improve this year, just that Texas is not going to have an easy go of it just because they are supposedly more physical. They will miss TJ Ford.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Stop making excuses. Everyone seems to like to do that.
> 
> Texas got flat out beat. It's okay to say so. It doesn't make you any less of a fan.
> ...


what "ifs"? i said that i don't think texas is overrated. they shot 36%, arizona shot 48%. arizona simply played better. i said that. the thing is the no matter who texas plays, they are not going to shoot 36% the majority of the time. arizona played better and made their shots, texas didn't make their shots and lost.



> What I saw was a team that beat up on Sam Houston State, Wofford, Centenary and Brown and when they finally played a team with quality high D-I players, without a capable PG to direct the offense they struggled to get into their offense.
> 
> That is not to say they will never get in their offense or improve this year, just that Texas is not going to have an easy go of it just because they are supposedly more physical. They will miss TJ Ford.


of course they will miss tj ford. he was player of the year for good reason. but i don't think texas struggled as much getting into their offense. the problem was that they couldn't make shots. it didn't matter if they were contested or open, texas still just didn't shoot good last night. i thought ivey did a very good job at pg and his stats back that up.


----------

